
Supporting Black Engineers with Aston Motes, Dropbox Employee #1 - ivankirigin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ticjeKVgA7Q
======
ivankirigin
One question for this community related to the discussion: why DON'T you start
a startup?

We talk a bit about having enough wealth to feel secure, like you can't lose
it all. (17 min in
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ticjeKVgA7Q&t=1020s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ticjeKVgA7Q&t=1020s)
)

PG has a whole post on this:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/notnot.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/notnot.html)

What is your reason?

